
Show HN: Silas -- a fast, accurate and dependable binary classifier - dev-depintel
Hi fellow data enthusiasts,<p>For a few months now, we&#x27;ve been working on a new binary classifier based on ensemble decision trees with a strong emphasis on dependability. Today, we are proud to present to you our new classification tool -- Silas, now available on Windows, Mac and Linux for free!<p>Fast and accurate, Silas provides you with the ability to formally verify properties of its predictive models as well as the ability to enforce them during learning.<p>We invite all data enthusiasts with structured datasets to try it out! We greatly appreciate all your feedback!<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.depintel.com&#x2F;silas_download.html
======
dev-depintel
Clickable link --
[https://www.depintel.com/silas_download.html](https://www.depintel.com/silas_download.html)

Get started with a short tutorial:
[https://www.depintel.com/documentation/_build/html/tutorials...](https://www.depintel.com/documentation/_build/html/tutorials/basic.html)

